# Fs: Fluval Osaka 260 1 month old. 350 obo.



## Tony_3a (May 7, 2010)

Hello there, i just bought the fluval osaka 260 thinking i was going to do fresh water and now I decided to do salt! I am buying a 130 gallon that i can put a sump in. Comes with 36 inch 39w t5ho Light with bulbs and stand. Its more of a designer aquarium for a living room or something. It is 70 gallons.

It retails for over 1000 at stores.










Message me with any questions you may have.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

NOW THAT'S A GOOD DEAL...only if I have room....very tempting...I'll be suprise if nobody jump on this....good luck on the sale


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wowee that is niceeee set-up, wish I had the cash, I'd make the room lol free bumpppp


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available? (As if I need another tank )
Shelley


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

beautiful tank, wish my wife would allow more than 1 aquarium :S


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice, Hot deal, Bump


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Amazing deal. Those tanks are beautiful and has high wife acceptance factor.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> Still available? (As if I need another tank )
> Shelley


you do shelley, you do need another tank.....


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Amazing deal. Those tanks are beautiful and has high wife acceptance factor.


Hahaha, isn't that the truth!


----------



## Brendan (Apr 21, 2010)

Wish you're living in Vancouver


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> you do shelley, you do need another tank.....


You're just the bestest, Kathie....thank you  If I get this tank, I think I see a few altums in my future.........


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*Filter and heater??*

Hello Tony,

What about ?
Fluval 305 External Filter
Fluval Tronic Heater 300w

These items should be included in the package? Right?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Amazing deal. Those tanks are beautiful and has high wife acceptance factor.


unfortunately it doesn't work with my wife...I already tried...lol

This certainly is a really great deal.

I am surprised no one grabbed it yet. Shelly? *cough* *cough*

Free BumP!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> unfortunately it doesn't work with my wife...I already tried...lol
> 
> This certainly is a really great deal.
> 
> ...


Gonna send a PM right about now  !!!


----------



## Tony_3a (May 7, 2010)

Hey guys thanks so much for all the interest! I think someone from here is picking up the tank tomorrow i believe. I will let you know if it comes back up! Thanks everyone.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> Gonna send a PM right about now  !!!


see shelley. see shelley run.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> see shelley. see shelley run.


Nope - not me this time, Kathie. Don't know who snagged this, but whomever it was got themselves a killer deal.


----------



## eurodriver (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for the great deal Tony! Hope all goes well with your new setup. This is going to look great in our living room.

-jordan


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

eurodriver said:


> Thanks for the great deal Tony! Hope all goes well with your new setup. This is going to look great in our living room.
> 
> -jordan


Awesome score, Jordan. I have the little sibling - the 41 gallon Osaka. They are great tanks. Please post pics when you have it set up. I'd love to see what you do with it.
Shelley


----------

